# Interlux "Brightside" or "Perfection"?



## Aprisa SJ 28 (May 13, 2012)

That time of year to pull the boat out and refresh the topside. I have tried to fathom (pun intended) the difference bewteen the one part and two part paint systems and I need some help. I have heard the one-part paints don't have the durability and need to be repainted in two years. Is this true? And in your opinions, which would be a better product to apply? I have no idea what the current coat is, and there are warnings of applying the "Perfection" over a one part paint...so what do I do to the existing coat? The whole delicacy of the painting issue has me fretting! Give me a motor alignment job anyday...Help...


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Two part paint is much more durable and long lasting the single part; single part is straightforward to apply, whereas two part is much more involved and uses more dangerous solvents against which you need to protect yourself.

Carefully following procedures will result in a good job if you've done the prep right.. as with any refinishing job 90%+ is the preparation as far as the quality of the final finish is concerned. Good spraying equipment and technique will provide best result, but quite nice results can be gotten by the 'roll and tip' method. Search this site and the net in general and you'll find lots of info on the nuances of these methods.

How much prep is involved depends on the current finish.. gel coat that's smooth and unmarred is relatively easy to sand and prepare, old paint is harder to remove and refair. Problem is most imperfections may not truly 'show' until you lay on that first coat....

Do some research and I'm sure you'll be pleased with the result.


----------



## Sabreman (Sep 23, 2006)

I don't have experience with Perfection, but with quite a bit with Brightsides. The application is similar to varnish in that preparation is required. But it's nothing that you wouldn't do for any other covering. The paint has excellent flow and if applied in anything other than hot weather will flow-out nicely before it sets. IMO, you have to really work at messing up this finish.

Do not apply Brightsides on anything that will be in constant contact with the water. I painted the entire dinghy with it, including the bottom. After a week in the water, there were blisters. The topsides and inside were bright and looked like glass.

I really like Brightsides.


----------



## CorvetteGuy (Jun 4, 2011)

agree with the durability of 2 part, I did my cockpit with single part topside briteside and after 5 years am still happy but little chips and dings show off the true gel coat kinda looks crappy


----------



## Lake Superior Sailor (Aug 23, 2011)

Your job is only as good as whats under it , so unless you strip it all ,it's a crap shoot! ...Dale


----------



## haggerty60 (Mar 9, 2010)

I used perfection to do 27ft. Irwin. built a scafold around the boat. I did the painting by myself. roller in one hand paint brush in the other. Job came out supper nice. Move fast plan ahead. Looks like new tow years latter.


----------

